
The Strange History of Ransomware - bshanks
https://medium.com/un-hackable/the-bizarre-pre-internet-history-of-ransomware-bb480a652b4b
======
7373737373
Another case of OS security architecture failure.

If your job is to design such systems, please read up on the long neglected
capability security [0]. They are one of the lessons learnt from the first
timesharing systems built in the 1970s.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capability-
based_security](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capability-based_security)

------
SahAssar
> Six years after the AIDS Trojan was first unleashed, two pioneering
> cryptographers — Adam L. Young and Moti M. Yung — patched the holes in
> Popp’s leaky programming by developing a class of algorithms known as
> public-key cryptography.

I'm guessing they mean "Cryptovirology", not public-key cryptography. Public-
key cryptography goes back to the 70's.

